# puppy with bloat HELP



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been on a quest to find a Standard poodle ...

So, i found this breeder in my area who i am seeing tonight ..

I asked for her vet's phone number ..and i called the vet who wasn't there but the vet aid was ..and i was told that the puppy had bloat while in new york ...the breeders are from ny and travel there to visit alot..now from what i was reading I FREAKED OUT !!!!!!!!!!! Should i stay away from this breeder ?? should i be worried ??


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

no one ???


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Stay away. If a puppy is boating at an early age it doesn't bode well for the rest of their life.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

The fact that the breeder did not tell you would be enough to make me WALK.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bloat in a puppy? How young? It's very unlikely before a year or so. I'd get the facts straight before deciding if it's worth a visit.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I think there are a lot of SPOOs around that have no history of illness. Any SPOO can get bloat, however the breeder should have with very open in letting you know about that illness even during the phone conversations since additional risk now exists of a recurrence along with potentially additional cost. Ask the forum; they should be able to help you find a SPOO that meets your needs. AKC and UKC each have breeder directories which you can use as reference to find a dog. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

i misunderstood ...it was the mother that had bloat ..she said it was one time ...i didnt get to talk to the vet b/c she was not in the office...it was the front desk aid who really didnt have time to talk but i have a friend who is a vet who i will be talking to over the weekend b/c we are taking a look at a few more places.. ..but she said give me a two year health guarantee


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would not personally want to get a puppy with a first degree relative that bloated. If you get this puppy, I'd have a prophylactic gastropexy done.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I would not personally want to get a puppy with a first degree relative that bloated. If you get this puppy, I'd have a prophylactic gastropexy done.


ok !!!! i'm not sure if i will get the pup but its good to know .


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ksammon,

I would walk! I can comprehend breeding to a Poodle and it subsequently bloating, but putting a girl through a pregnancy after bloating? Sounds odd to me.... If mom did, truly bloat in the past, how really important was this litter, as compared to her health? I would definitely get more information, and make sure you have your facts strait before proceeding....

Marcoislandmom,

There are no lines of Standard Poodles that are free from disease... There are many that are more healthy, and carry less risks, but none risk free. Anyone telling you different is lying or ignorant. There are lots of issues not reported in the registry. Some breeders report everything, and their dogs look sick, while others have nothing reported, but have large risks in their lines..

Do your research, get a breeder who discloses, and you can trust. Good luck!

Paragon


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Ksammon,
> 
> I would walk! I can comprehend breeding to a Poodle and it subsequently bloating, but putting a girl through a pregnancy after bloating? Sounds odd to me.... If mom did, truly bloat in the past, how really important was this litter, as compared to her health? I would definitely get more information, and make sure you have your facts strait before proceeding....
> 
> ...



She did bloat sometime after the puppies ..not before ..i'm afraid i have fallen in love with her ..and ur right about being risk free ..there is no such thing ..everyone gets sick PERIOD ! ...We are going to see more poodles this weekend ...i had a good feeling about her ..but am not rushing not really lol ....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paragon...could NOT have said it better myself!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ksammon said:


> She did bloat sometime after the puppies ..not before ..i'm afraid i have fallen in love with her ..and ur right about being risk free ..there is no such thing ..everyone gets sick PERIOD ! ...We are going to see more poodles this weekend ...i had a good feeling about her ..but am not rushing not really lol ....


Well...not everyone gets sick. But in every line of Poodles there is risk, regardless of how careful a breeder might be.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well...not everyone gets sick. But in every line of Poodles there is risk, regardless of how careful a breeder might be.


i have never heard of any mammal never getting sick or hurt ..if u happen to know one please let me know ..now some get more sicker than others yes,, 

but i understand what you all are saying with known problems i shouldn't get this puppy b/c this pup will have problems b/c of the parents ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Having a first degree relative or a sibling that has bloated is a known factor that increases a specific dog's risk of bloating. In this case, if you choose to get a puppy from a dam that bloated, I would (personally) only do so if you have the prophylactic gastropexy done to prevent TORSION (but not bloat). I've been through GDV with a dog. It's not something I want to ever emotionally go through again (and he _survived_.)! 

It is good to hear that the breeder was honest with you and shared that the dam bloated sometime after having the puppies. Even if the dam had bloat without torsion, it is still very possible that these puppies are at an increased risk for GDV . I can see how many breeders might unfortunately be reluctant to share this information. I do hope that the bitch has now been spayed and removed from any breeding program.

These puppies do need homes. And if you are going to tack the stomach, I see no reason why this puppy cannot be a member of your family, given that you understand bloat and that the breeder meets the qualities of a responsible breeder. The fact that the breeder offered the bloat information to you is a good sign. And the fact that the dam bloated after having the puppies is much less of a red flag than if she had bloated before being bred.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Having a first degree relative or a sibling that has bloated is a known factor that increases a specific dog's risk of bloating. In this case, if you choose to get a puppy from a dam that bloated, I would (personally) only do so if you have the prophylactic gastropexy done to prevent TORSION (but not bloat). I've been through GDV with a dog. It's not something I want to ever emotionally go through again (and he _survived_.)!
> 
> It is good to hear that the breeder was honest with you and shared that the dam bloated sometime after having the puppies. Even if the dam had bloat without torsion, it is still very possible that these puppies are at an increased risk for GDV . I can see how many breeders might unfortunately be reluctant to share this information. I do hope that the bitch has now been spayed and removed from any breeding program.
> 
> These puppies do need homes. And if you are going to tack the stomach, I see no reason why this puppy cannot be a member of your family, given that you understand bloat and that the breeder meets the qualities of a responsible breeder. The fact that the breeder offered the bloat information to you is a good sign. And the fact that the dam bloated after having the puppies is much less of a red flag than if she had bloated before being bred.


the mother is fixed ...how much would it cost to tack the stomach?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ksammon said:


> the mother is fixed ...how much would it cost to tack the stomach?


It depends, I would call around. Some people on this forum may have already done some research and be able to quote you what it ran in their area. If done with a spay, it's the easiest and cheapest option, particularly because the stomach is already opened for the spay. It's probably only a fraction more than the spay itself. It can be done with a neuter, too, because the dog is already under anesthesia. Or you can have the spay/neuter done separately from the gastropexy, but that's the most expensive option.

But if a dog does bloat, an emergency gastropexy was over $2,000 for us and I've heard some people say they incurred costs over $5,000, and after the emergency surgery (if Torsion was involved) the dog still has to get through a period of time (a few days I believe) before it is safe to believe that they will truly make it.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Canine gastropexy*

The cost varies for place to place. Were I am if done with a spay it is around 900.00 dollars, laparoscopic is much more expensive but much less traumatic for the dog and recovery is very quick. Neither will prevent bloat but may buy time to get to the vet. There have been dogs who have had torsion even with a tack it is not a 100% guarantee. 

Laparoscopic gastropexy


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Apres Argent said:


> The cost varies for place to place. Were I am if done with a spay it is around 900.00 dollars, laparoscopic is much more expensive but much less traumatic for the dog and recovery is very quick. Neither will prevent bloat but may buy time to get to the vet. There have been dogs who have had torsion even with a tack it is not a 100% guarantee.
> 
> Laparoscopic gastropexy


Holy crap!? $900 with a spay? For a traditional (not laparoscopic..because the stomach is already opened anyway...) gastropexy/spay it was around $300 here. For a laparoscopic gastropexy without a spay, it was around $1,000. Personally, I don't think it makes a lot of sense to do the laparoscopic pexy with a spay, but that's just me.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

spay with tacking the stomach here i'vebeen qouted between 250 (My getwho the 165 of that is spaying- she's a low cost clinic) to 600+(vet college)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay. I just now read your other thread where you explain that the 'breeder' of these puppies is not actually a responsible breeder, but someone whose two poodles happened to breed together and now she has puppies. Personally, I would _continue to search_ for a responsible breeder.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Okay. I just now read your other thread where you explain that the 'breeder' of these puppies is not actually a responsible breeder, but someone whose two poodles happened to breed together and now she has puppies. Personally, I would _continue to search_ for a responsible breeder.


i understand ...i would not even call her a breeder b/c she told me that it was the 1st and last time she doing this ..she didnt even want to give away the puppies away ..i would rather get a dog from a person like this then a "breeder" who does this all the time ...for the money or who knows .why .i know am going to get attacked by the breeders on this site ...

i'm almost to the point of just calling it quits and not bothering to get a dog at all


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

ksammon said:


> i have never heard of any mammal never getting sick or hurt ..if u happen to know one please let me know ..now some get more sicker than others yes,,
> 
> but i understand what you all are saying with known problems i shouldn't get this puppy b/c this pup will have problems b/c of the parents ...


STOP. You are only seeking to justify a poor choice. Millions of animals are killed because people do not use rational thought in choosing a pet.

Stop looking at photos of puppies. Unless you were shopping for a show dog, there is very little you can learn from a photo that would be useful. Looking at photos will only bring in useless emotional-ness.
*
Let's be blunt. You will probably have a dog longer than your boyfriend. Would you have chosen your boyfriend from his nationality (breed) and baby photo alone? I didn't think so.*

What kind of dog do you want? A laid-back dog? A cuddly dog? A hyper dog? How much time do you have for playing and training? What do you want to teach it? (Yup, that matters NOW before you choose the dog). How much money do you have for grooming, training, food, veterinary care?

Perhaps you need to ask yourself "Why do I want a dog?" 

The difference between a well-bred dog and any other is that the well-bred dog is more predictable as far as health, temperament, structure, etc. If you don't care what you get and you have money for the vet bills, then you might feel comfortable getting a dog anywhere.

You will find a lot of respect for people who will adopt a dog for a shelter and then pay thousands of $ over the years for chronic health problems like ear and skin infections. But not everyone has the $ to be able to do that!


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

tortoise said:


> STOP. You are only seeking to justify a poor choice. Millions of animals are killed because people do not use rational thought in choosing a pet.
> 
> Stop looking at photos of puppies. Unless you were shopping for a show dog, there is very little you can learn from a photo that would be useful. Looking at photos will only bring in useless emotional-ness.
> *
> ...


i didnt see the dog in a picture ..i meet her and her parents yesterday


----------

